# Digiflavor siren v4 rta



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/8/21)

As the title suggests, anyone has stock for the new digiflavor siren v4 rta ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/21)

I haven’t seen any locally yet but I know inkdvapor will be stocking them soon 
Until then I may show off a little

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/10/21)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/digiflavor-siren-mtl-rta-v4-atomizer/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

